# Diving Soon...10/01/17 (SOLD OUT)



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Diving Soon











doxawatches.com









The 300 piece SUB300 Aqualung was sold out within 24 hours thanks to all our loyal customers! We hope you are one of the lucky 300 and look forward to bring you even more special editions in the future.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

My guess is a new Caribbean Sub.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well it has the SUB300 50th flared bracelet and looks same size as that watch. Although bezel numbers and 12 o'clock pip look red/orange, could be a prototype... I'm really hoping it's a Divingstar in the SUB300 dimensions.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

A Sub300 50th Anniversary Divingstar would put a $2500 dent in my savings account.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

definitely a Sub 300 (not "T") case. Dial color, could it be turquoise? A new NUMA model?


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe an Aqualung reissue?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

If it's orange with logo on the left bottom side you got me ... again! Fantastic post!!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

areina82 said:


> Maybe an Aqualung reissue?


The give-away may just be the equipment the watch is lying on. I does look a lot like this:


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> The give-away may just be the equipment the watch is lying on. I does look a lot like this:
> 
> View attachment 12545849


Yes!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't seen the finished watch but if it is half as good as the renders it will be spectacular


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Could the thread title be intended as a clue and herald a new Divingstar in the 300 case?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Divingstar would be ideal!


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems like a perfect time to ask: How does DOXA do pre-orders? Do you pay 100% when you reserve a model, or when it goes into production, etc.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hoping for a bi-compax chrono in sub300 case.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The proportions of the watch in the pics are those of the Sub300 50th anniversary....mmm...another one?

Divingstar or Aqualung? Or something entirely different?


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I just got the email. It's a reissue of the 300 Black Lung. 

If I had known they were going to do that, I would have ordered my 300 as a Searambler, and bought this instead of my Pro


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

DUBL_OH said:


> Seems like a perfect time to ask: How does DOXA do pre-orders? Do you pay 100% when you reserve a model, or when it goes into production, etc.


$500 down with the balance payable just before they ship it.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Genebe said:


> I just got the email. It's a reissue of the 300 Black Lung.
> 
> If I had known they were going to do that, I would have ordered my 300 as a Searambler, and bought this instead of my Pro


Pics, text, anything? Please!


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Pics, text, anything? Please!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

cdnwatchguy said:


>


Oooooohhh!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

No email here ;/

What's the price?


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

Any text with the email? How many? How much? When available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

Genebe said:


> I just got the email. It's a reissue of the 300 Black Lung.
> 
> If I had known they were going to do that, I would have ordered my 300 as a Searambler, and bought this instead of my Pro


Same here. ?


----------



## Lovebus (Jun 20, 2017)

Just paid the deposit. DOXA you have made my day.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Lovebus said:


> Just paid the deposit. DOXA you have made my day.


I totally agree.

Paid mine about an hour ago.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I was just about to buy a Sinn 356. Now this shows up. I missed out on the 50th Anniversary Pro and really wanted one because I was born in ‘67. This is very tempting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The e-mail came. The pre-order price is $2190 and there will be 300 pieces. Delivery will be Nov. 2017. First come, first served on serial numbers.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got the email as well ... deposit paid!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Ok - damn it I’m in. Just paid my deposit. Hope it gets here for my trip to Key West in December! What what be cooler than having a Black Lung on your wrist while drinking in the Chart Room!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Genebe said:


> I just got the email. It's a reissue of the 300 Black Lung.
> 
> If I had known they were going to do that, I would have ordered my 300 as a Searambler, and bought this instead of my Pro


I think many of us did that. Wonder how many 300 Pro 50th watches are about to flood the used market? Probably the best time to buy a 50th Pro really soon.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, thank you all for your great support over the years, we have never been so excited since the first DOXA SUB re-edition of 2001. We are overwhelmed and grateful ! and our special thanks go to Ty Alley who was able to reconnect Aqua Lug with DOXA again after 50 years.

Due to the special place this watch has in our hearts, and in the heart of every dive watch Enthusiast, Connaisseur and Collector, we wanted to give DOXA returning customers and vintage dive watch collectors who are close to DOXA, the privilege to acquire one of those 300 pieces before the official announcement is made on October 1st. by sending a private invitation email. Up till now, that is 1 hour after the first email was sent, more than half the edition has been pre-ordered.

The official announcement will be made tomorrow and the website will be updated accordingly.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

My email came at 1740hrs Central Standard Time (Chicago) and I paid at 1903hrs. I wonder how low of a serial number I got? (My 300 Pro 50th is in the 20's.) This is the best looking SUB in my opinion, I am not sure how they can top it. Which makes me wonder, I am sure they went through a lot of work to get the Aqua Lung association back, so don't you think there will be a slow rollout of other Aqua Lung models?


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone remember the specifics on the Omega Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday Edition pre sale? This edition is selling pretty fast it sounds like! Anyone see the vintage Black Lung that sold on eBay really recently for over $7K? Makes these new editions sound like bargains! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Did anyone see a photo of that DOXA knife? DOXA, you are throwing that in for people who pre register right? &#55357;&#56841; Any chance of getting the 40th Anniversary book if we already have the 50th Anniversary book? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

DUBL_OH said:


> Did anyone see a photo of that DOXA knife? DOXA, you are throwing that in for people who pre register right? &#55357;&#56841; Any chance of getting the 40th Anniversary book if we already have the 50th Anniversary book? &#55357;&#56841;


I saw the knife to and wonder what that was about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

If half have already been sold, I can’t imagine how much longer till the whole lot is sold out. Glad I jumped on this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> The give-away may just be the equipment the watch is lying on. I does look a lot like this:
> 
> View attachment 12545849


This was great detective work by the way...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

DUBL_OH said:


> I think many of us did that. Wonder how many 300 Pro 50th watches are about to flood the used market? Probably the best time to buy a 50th Pro really soon.


I hope so.
I'd love to pick up a second 50th Pro for a discount.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Was disappointed not to find an email invitation in my inbox... but there it was in my junk folder. Order placed - very exciting!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

So is this a diving knife?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Yes it is, and is made by Aqua Lung, will be available to order separately on the 75th anniversary of Aqua Lung in January 2018.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

YODAHAWK said:


> This was great detective work by the way...


It took me all of 20 seconds, even though I'm not an experienced diver, lol. I didn't predict it being *black* lung, though.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Black Lung is something I would not normally like to have, but when it comes to watches, Black Lung is a good thing. My order has been placed


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Black Lung is something I would not normally like to have, but when it comes to watches, Black Lung is a good thing. My order has been placed


It is not the name DOXA gave to it, it is what the collectors agreed to call it for the past decades, so it didn't make sense to change the name


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Black Lung is something I would not normally like to have, but when it comes to watches, Black Lung is a good thing. My order has been placed


It is not the name DOXA gave to it, it is what the collectors agreed to call it for the past decades, so it didn't make sense to change the name. And BTW, the case back says "AQUA LUNG"


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DOXA S.A. said:


> It is not the name DOXA gave to it, it is what the collectors agreed to call it for the past decades, so it didn't make sense to change the name. And BTW, the case back says "AQUA LUNG"


... as does the dial say "aqua-lung" ... Beautiful !


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> It is not the name DOXA gave to it, it is what the collectors agreed to call it for the past decades, so it didn't make sense to change the name. And BTW, the case back says "AQUA LUNG"


That's a nice touch.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> And BTW, the case back says "AQUA LUNG"


Got any photos of the case back you can share?


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

I ordered the watch. I really want the knife too. b-)


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Please, can someboy send me a mp with the link? I didn't received the mail, I don't know why.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd very much like one of these but I already have the "original" 50th Pro. As others have stated I would also have waited if I knew this was coming but probably not even Doxa knew at the time the "original" versions went up for pre-order. 
Since 2019 will be the 50th anniversary of the 200 T-Graph I will save my money for the (hopefully/presumably) upcoming 50th re-issue of that which I hope will be revealed in Basel next year with pre-orders starting at about the same time for delivery in december next year.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ordered. Bad boy.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Order placed. Great start of atumn!!!


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

Got one ordered!! woo hoo!


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

DUBL_OH said:


> Anyone remember the specifics on the Omega Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday Edition pre sale? This edition is selling pretty fast it sounds like! Anyone see the vintage Black Lung that sold on eBay really recently for over $7K? Makes these new editions sound like bargains! 😉


The Speedy Tuesday sold out in under 4 hours on January 10th and some of us are still waiting for ours. But that was 2012 pieces.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Just found my invitation email in my junk mail folder. I am ultra tempted, but honestly the 1200T is the perfect Doxa for me, and the 300 no T reissue SR is my wife's daily watch, so I'm going to sit this one out, I think...


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

It was ordered 30 seconds after the invite 

So stoked!!


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful. Trying to figure out how to justify this and my 50th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

searcj01 said:


> Beautiful. Trying to figure out how to justify this and my 50th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you just order than no justification needed


----------



## MagnumsGMTMasterII (Dec 12, 2016)

Will there be an Aqua-Lung Sharhunter? Or is this a one off association with Aqua-Lung?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Snulle said:


> I'd very much like one of these but I already have the "original" 50th Pro. As others have stated I would also have waited if I knew this was coming but probably not even Doxa knew at the time the "original" versions went up for pre-order.
> Since 2019 will be the 50th anniversary of the 200 T-Graph I will save my money for the (hopefully/presumably) upcoming 50th re-issue of that which I hope will be revealed in Basel next year with pre-orders starting at about the same time for delivery in december next year.


Yes these are my feelings as well.

If they had made a Sharkhunter Aqualung I'd consider it, but as a happy owner of a Sub300 I don't need the same watch.

Let's wait for other offers from Doxa, I hope everything goes well for them and they sold out all these black lungs!



MagnumsGMTMasterII said:


> Will there be an Aqua-Lung Sharhunter? Or is this a one off association with Aqua-Lung?


Yes a 300 or 300T Sharkhunter with a different movement (Soprod COSC?) and tapering bracelet would definitely be of interest!

Let's wait until they sell all the professional Aqualungs.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful watch.

But like others, I have the sub300 pro that I love. My next Doxa will likely be a sharkhunter of some kind.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm reeeeeeeally hoping that the partnership continues! I really want a Cussler edition 300T with the Aqualung tie in. Hoping because I know I can't miove on the current Blacklung


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow!! I had no idea this was going on until I saw the replies to the tread!! Like many others, my email invitation was sitting in my spam folder also!! I'm glad I ordered the 50th SR instead of the Pro.....Just pulled the trigger in about 10 seconds!!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Having a SUB 300 Professional, I still want the Professional version above all, out of the possible upcoming Aqualung collaborations.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

To think that I almost bought the Dive Watch Facebook Group version of the 1200T Pro because I wanted a dual signature on an orange dial. Sure glad I didn't now!


----------



## Kazyole (Aug 2, 2014)

So excited about this. Now the difficult decision. To keep the 50th anniversary sharkhunter or not...

For those of you who ordered, did you get any kind of email confirmation or anything? The invoice and order number are showing on my account and the order shows as "processing," which it has been since last night. Just want to make sure that everything is going to go through and I'm not missing out


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Kazyole said:


> So excited about this. Now the difficult decision. To keep the 50th anniversary sharkhunter or not...
> 
> For those of you who ordered, did you get any kind of email confirmation or anything? The invoice and order number are showing on my account and the order shows as "processing," which it has been since last night. Just want to make sure that everything is going to go through and I'm not missing out


I received plenty of emails so look in your spam folder


----------



## Kazyole (Aug 2, 2014)

PeterA said:


> I received plenty of emails so look in your spam folder


Ah, got it. They got filtered. Thanks!


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

How many are left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

spin_transistor said:


> How many are left?


One less :-d

I opted for the Searambler version of the 50th Anniversary SUB300 - still, there will be stiff competition between this and my SUB1200T DWL.

Can Doxa please stop issuing these great Limited Edition models? My "comptroller" will thank you


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

I resisted the initial 50th but when the BOSS saw this one she ordered mine over lunch today. While her gyro got cold I gobbled up my double cheeseburger AND got a new watch. I even got to drive her Camaro, pretty good day in my book.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wonder if I should order this....itd be my first doxa.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> Wonder if I should order this....itd be my first doxa.


This is one hell of a Doxa to start with....


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> Wonder if I should order this....itd be my first doxa.


Very fitting indeed!! THE first Doxa being YOUR first Doxa, very very cool


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys I have put my preorder in.....now the wait begins. I am very excited.

I am a big vintage dive watch fanatic and have always wanted a Doxa, but unfortunately they are not very common/non-existent in my part of the world. I was going to try hunting for a 50th anniversary but I’m glad I waited - the vintage doxas are so cool.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/doxa-sub-300-aqua-lung-edition-introducing


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12551087
> 
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/doxa-sub-300-aqua-lung-edition-introducing


That should finish off any remaining pieces!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongcheok (Jul 18, 2010)

Indeed it did - now listed as out of stock on the Doxa page. Glad I made it in!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow! so glad I got one


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! That's pretty amazing to sell 300 watches in what, about one day's time?? I'm hoping it means we will see more Aqualung editions in the future 

Congrats to those who made it in, can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! That's pretty amazing to sell 300 watches in what, about one day's time?? I'm hoping it means we will see more Aqualung editions in the future 

Congrats to those who made it in, can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

perfectlykevin said:


> Very fitting indeed!! THE first Doxa being YOUR first Doxa, very very cool


Did the "FIRST" SUB 300 Professionals (vintage) have the Black Lung logo???? It sounds like that was only on the models meant for sale in the U.S.? I have seen pictures of one's without any dial icon in the 50th Anniversary book although one was a prototype with the HRV.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

perfectlykevin said:


> Wow! That's pretty amazing to sell 300 watches in what, about one day's time??


Something like 40-42 hours from the first e-mails went out. I was gonna wait a couple of weeks before I ordered - sure glad I didn't :-D


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

It may be sacrilege, but I believe this piece will look best on a factory black DOXA rubber, or a black MN Strap with orange center stripe. Although traditional, I just find the BoR bracelet to be too "chipper" to be worn on a "Black Lung"


TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12551087
> 
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/doxa-sub-300-aqua-lung-edition-introducing


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Did anyone get an order confirmation from Doxa? I didn't. I do have the paypal email though.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

wongcheok said:


> Indeed it did - now listed as out of stock on the Doxa page. Glad I made it in!


Me too! That has to be record timing! I even thought the presale was short. That lasted what...a day? If you don't check your "junk folder" in your email once per day, you could have easily missed it.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/doxa-sub-300-aqua-lung-edition-introducing


Incidentally, my first introduction to Doxa (as far as I can remember) was Hodikee's coverage of Fabein Cousteau's Mission 31 in 2014, https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/d...usteau-for-mission-31-were-along-for-the-dive . I immidately went to the Doxa site to order an M31, and I managed to get a 'mission worn' piece (#25). Before that I mainly wore Eterna KonTikis.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> Did anyone get an order confirmation from Doxa? I didn't. I do have the paypal email though.


 I did, but had to go searching around for it in my email "junk folder".

What do we talk about now while we wait? Lol. A serial number registry...What strap options to pair with...What crazy prices these will be listed for on eBay in November?


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Incidentally, my first introduction to Doxa (as far as I can remember) was Hodikee's coverage of Fabein Cousteau's Mission 31 in 2014, https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/d...usteau-for-mission-31-were-along-for-the-dive . I immidately went to the Doxa site to order an M31, and I managed to get a 'mission worn' piece (#25). Before that I mainly wore Eterna KonTikis.


 Embarrassed to say my introduction to DOXA came through Guy Fieri on the Food Network show Diners, Dives...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DUBL_OH said:


> Embarrassed to say my introduction to DOXA came through Guy Fieri on the Food Network show Diners, Dives...


D'oh! You should have just made up some cool story, like fighting Jack Bauer while he was wearing the MilShark, or something. It would have been better being caught in a blatan lie than to admit the truth, lol.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Form the Hodinkee article:

"The Doxa SUB 300 Aqua Lung Edition can be pre-ordered now, with a price of $2,190. The watch will come packaged with a specially made Aqua-Lung fixed blade dive knife with leg sheath and orange paracord-wrapped tang."

Wow, talk about burying the lead! It would have sold out in mere hours instead of a couple of days had it been clear that knife was included. Nice bonus!


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it really sold-out? I'm on the pre-order site and it still allows you to add a pre-order to you cart. Maybe you're looking at the 50th reissue of the Pro.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Gee2789 said:


> Is it really sold-out? I'm on the pre-order site and it still allows you to add a pre-order to you cart. Maybe you're looking at the 50th reissue of the Pro.


Said sold out earlier. Wonder what happened. Better order now while it lasts.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Gee2789 said:


> Is it really sold-out? I'm on the pre-order site and it still allows you to add a pre-order to you cart. Maybe you're looking at the 50th reissue of the Pro.


This was the site an hour or two ago:


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Gee2789 said:


> Is it really sold-out? I'm on the pre-order site and it still allows you to add a pre-order to you cart. Maybe you're looking at the 50th reissue of the Pro.












Looked like this a couple of hours ago


----------



## Mohnke (Sep 6, 2017)

Too bad I didn't pull the trigger on this one...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Mohnke said:


> Too bad I didn't pull the trigger on this one...


You may still have time: https://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/s...s-divers-edition-black-lung-2/?v=c2f3f489a005 . Looks like Doxa "found" another batch of them when tidying the stock room


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Should I hit, "Place Order"


----------



## Mohnke (Sep 6, 2017)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You may still have time: https://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/s...s-divers-edition-black-lung-2/?v=c2f3f489a005 . Looks like Doxa "found" another batch of them when tidying the stock room


Look at that... Who could have guessed that they would "find" some more


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Mohnke said:


> Look at that... Who could have guessed that they would "find" some more


299 1/2 &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked the lumed second hand on the 50th Anniversary Pro, but somehow wish they used the all black hand on the "black lung". Not so practical, I know, but it's all about the history with this model and less about practicality. Am I right? I know there was push back from fans on the 800Ti model, and rightly so, but this is about heritage.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12551641
> 
> 
> Should I hit, "Place Order"


I don't think you will get many here to talk you off that ledge. Lol. Would that be your second "Black Lung"?


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

orangeface said:


> Form the Hodinkee article:
> 
> "The Doxa SUB 300 Aqua Lung Edition can be pre-ordered now, with a price of $2,190. The watch will come packaged with a specially made Aqua-Lung fixed blade dive knife with leg sheath and orange paracord-wrapped tang."
> 
> Wow, talk about burying the lead! It would have sold out in mere hours instead of a couple of days had it been clear that knife was included. Nice bonus!


I thought it was discussed earlier that the knife would be available in January 2018. I wish Hodinkee was right though. That would be an awesome throw in! Even the black rubber DOXA strap would be nice to come with this edition.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> D'oh! You should have just made up some cool story, like fighting Jack Bauer while he was wearing the MilShark, or something. It would have been better being caught in a blatan lie than to admit the truth, lol.


Sad but true. If it helps any, that was just the introduction. I later learned about the Dirk Pitt/Clive Cussler/Cousteau association, and that is what sold me on them. So a bit of redemption there. 😉 Never heard the Jack Bauer/Milshark association before. Is that a blatant lie? 😉


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Title in the thread no longer says "SOLD OUT" 

107 posts and not one Zoolander Black Lung joke? Lol


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

I read in that Hodinkee article that the BOR bracelet had the 'fused together' links, not a true BOR? I hope that's not correct...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DUBL_OH said:


> Never heard the Jack Bauer/Milshark association before. Is that a blatant lie? 


I would never lie about anything like that ;-) 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/doxa-jack-bauer-206533.html


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, I hope that's not your credit card number..?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Finally the one I've been waiting for! Doxa USA said there's a few left (1600 CST) and unfortunately not taking ser. no. requests on this one. It'd be kinda cool to have #300.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Ausman600 said:


> I read in that Hodinkee article that the BOR bracelet had the 'fused together' links, not a true BOR? I hope that's not correct...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a reader comment on the Hodinkee article that addressed the BoR bracelet described in the article, and an editor's reply to that comment that was even more confusing about the folded over metal bead links of the original vintage bracelets that they define that as individual BoR. Let's just hope that they use the same bracelet that the 50th used! Not sure why they would go backwards and go back to fused BoR or fold over links? The 50th bracelet was perfect! Hodinkee also mentioned that the bezel wasn't lumed at the pip which is odd because the 50th ones were at the Orange dot. It isn't as bright of lume as the dial, but it is present. Again in the same comment as the bracelet, Hodinkee said they might have a prototype. Let's hope it is the same bezel as the 50th!

The Fratello Watch article that Hodinkee linked to in that same reader response I hope also didn't get a few thing's right. They mentioned a non tapered bracelet, and stamped end links (hope that isn't the same as hollow end links). The pictures they posted looked like they had the 50th TAPERED bracelet, so not sure why the contradiction with their pictures.

One of the articles mentioned how it would have been nice to see a ratcheting style clasp. I agree. Some more updates over the 50th other than a dial icon would have been nice. I also would have appreciated the Jenny fish logo to be dropped from the clasp. (Aren't the 1500T models without the Jenny Fish?) The unbranded Steinhart OVM clasp is a close match to the 50th clasp, but the end with the safety opposite of the Dive extension does not taper like the Doxa, so it is not a direct replacement.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I would never lie about anything like that ;-)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/doxa-jack-bauer-206533.html
> 
> View attachment 12551727


Nice! I knew about the Sharkhunter/Robert Redford connection, but didn't know about this Sharky reference. I will have to look into that.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DUBL_OH said:


> Hodinkee also mentioned that the bezel wasn't lumed at the pip which is odd because the 50th ones were at the Orange dot. It isn't as bright of lume as the dial, but it is present.


The pip in the lume shot isn't black, like I would expect to see in a regular plastic pip. It's a faint yellow, AFAICS.


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> The pip in the lume shot isn't black, like I would expect to see in a regular plastic pip. It's a faint yellow, AFAICS.


The Orange pip on the bezel is lumed on the 50th edition. Hodinkee said the "Black Lung" didn't have a lumed bezel. So either they got a prototype, or are mistaken. Hopefully, it has the same bezel as the 50th.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sold out, that must be a record for Doxa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

DUBL_OH said:


> There was a reader comment on the Hodinkee article that addressed the BoR bracelet described in the article, and an editor's reply to that comment that was even more confusing about the folded over metal bead links of the original vintage bracelets that they define that as individual BoR. Let's just hope that they use the same bracelet that the 50th used! Not sure why they would go backwards and go back to fused BoR or fold over links? The 50th bracelet was perfect! Hodinkee also mentioned that the bezel wasn't lumed at the pip which is odd because the 50th ones were at the Orange dot. It isn't as bright of lume as the dial, but it is present. Again in the same comment as the bracelet, Hodinkee said they might have a prototype. Let's hope it is the same bezel as the 50th!
> 
> The Fratello Watch article that Hodinkee linked to in that same reader response I hope also didn't get a few thing's right. They mentioned a non tapered bracelet, and stamped end links (hope that isn't the same as hollow end links). The pictures they posted looked like they had the 50th TAPERED bracelet, so not sure why the contradiction with their pictures.
> 
> One of the articles mentioned how it would have been nice to see a ratcheting style clasp. I agree. Some more updates over the 50th other than a dial icon would have been nice. I also would have appreciated the Jenny fish logo to be dropped from the clasp. (Aren't the 1500T models without the Jenny Fish?) The unbranded Steinhart OVM clasp is a close match to the 50th clasp, but the end with the safety opposite of the Dive extension does not taper like the Doxa, so it is not a direct replacement.


Hey there, I wrote the Fratello article. I'll see what else I can find out. The watch in "my" article was what I received but it was "hot off the press" as a prototype.

Cheers,
Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok...it's confirmed. Same
Exact bracelet as on the 50th Anniversary piece. Cheers!

Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Ausman600 said:


> Sold out, that must be a record for Doxa...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not sold out. Still says available.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

On site it's out of stock. In first post also.

Congratulations to Doxa and all the new owners!! 
That was impressively fast!!


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

[/QUOTE]The 300 piece SUB300 Aqualung was sold out within 24 hours thanks to all our loyal customers! We hope you are one of the lucky 300 and look forward to bring you even more special editions in the future.[/QUOTE]

Congratulations to the Doxa team, you guys have done a fantastic job on the Aqualung and the results clearly show what we all thought of it.

Can't wait to see it for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in for #19 to correspond with my mission worn M31. It's a good day to be me. ;-)


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

It even sold out twice! That's almost a record.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> It even sold out twice! That's almost a record.


The sales process was confusing. It said sold out, then was back up, then was sold out, then was back available this morning. I called this morning and they said some were left. I was so close to ordering a second one. Then when I checked back it was sold out again (permanently this time I assume). I don't think their sales system was set up for such a successful release. They had to turn off ordering and manually count orders to make sure they didn't sell too many (at least that's how it was described to me on the phone). Oh well, at least I got one!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> The sales process was confusing. It said sold out, then was back up, then was sold out, then was back available this morning. I called this morning and they said some were left. I was so close to ordering a second one. Then when I checked back it was sold out again (permanently this time I assume). I don't think their sales system was set up for such a successful release. They had to turn off ordering and manually count orders to make sure they didn't sell too many (at least that's how it was described to me on the phone). Oh well, at least I got one!


I guess some late-comers were lucky to get hold of the last ones. The "regular" 50th took a year to sell out the Pro, so who would have thought the BL would sell out in just a few hours. I had planned to wait a few weeks to order mine, but soon realised that if I was going to get one, I had to act fast. Now I have to start saving up again, just in case there is a T-Graph re-edition somewhere on the horizon


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I guess some late-comers were lucky to get hold of the last ones. The "regular" 50th took a year to sell out the Pro, so who would have thought the BL would sell out in just a few hours. I had planned to wait a few weeks to order mine, but soon realised that if I was going to get one, I had to act fast. Now I have to start saving up again, just in case there is a T-Graph re-edition somewhere on the horizon


There were a lot more of the 50th anniversary model though, this was "just" 300.  I was surprised when I woke up and more than half were already sold. Knew it wouldn't do any good to try a quick sell to raise funds, but I didn't think they would be all gone in the next 8 hrs 

I WILL be ready for the next release though


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I guess some late-comers were lucky to get hold of the last ones. The "regular" 50th took a year to sell out the Pro, so who would have thought the BL would sell out in just a few hours. I had planned to wait a few weeks to order mine, but soon realised that if I was going to get one, I had to act fast. Now I have to start saving up again, just in case there is a T-Graph re-edition somewhere on the horizon


Everyone seems to expect a T-graph re-edition, but what movement would they use?

They already used the ETA 2894 in the 600t-graph. I'm not sure they can make it any smaller while using that movement, and the eta 7750 is also large. I suppose they can make the same thing with a vintage domed crystal, but the case won't be vintage sized unless they find a different movement to use.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I guess some late-comers were lucky to get hold of the last ones. The "regular" 50th took a year to sell out the Pro, so who would have thought the BL would sell out in just a few hours. I had planned to wait a few weeks to order mine, but soon realised that if I was going to get one, I had to act fast. Now I have to start saving up again, just in case there is a T-Graph re-edition somewhere on the horizon


There were a lot more of the 50th anniversary model though, this was "just" 300.  I was surprised when I woke up and more than half were already sold. Knew it wouldn't do any good to try a quick sell to raise funds, but I didn't think they would be all gone in the next 8 hrs 

I WILL be ready for the next release though


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

TripleCalendar said:


> The sales process was confusing. It said sold out, then was back up, then was sold out, then was back available this morning. I called this morning and they said some were left. I was so close to ordering a second one. Then when I checked back it was sold out again (permanently this time I assume). I don't think their sales system was set up for such a successful release. They had to turn off ordering and manually count orders to make sure they didn't sell too many (at least that's how it was described to me on the phone). Oh well, at least I got one!


That, plus DOXA reserved a set number of watches, so the guys at Aqualung had a chance to get a watch. After all, this couldn't have happened without them. Once the Aqualung order was in, the watches that the Aqualung team didn't buy, were released to the public. That's why they were initially "sold out", and then a few more became available.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad to see the partnership of Aqualung and Doxa again  I hope it continues!!! Judging by how quickly the series sold I would think it's a no-brainer


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Three cheers to the guys at Aqualung!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just think how quickly a Divingstar issue would sell out; I'm only saying...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBL_OH (Jul 31, 2013)

Is the proper abbreviation "BL"? I saw one of the watch blogs was calling them "Blaqualung".


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

DUBL_OH said:


> Is the proper abbreviation "BL"? I saw one of the watch blogs was calling them "Blaqualung".


Sounds like an evil villain.

Blaqualung Vs. Aquaman


----------



## MIKEMD (Nov 17, 2006)

Fantastic response to this very special Aqualung SUB300. "More special editions in the future" sounds promising. Let's keep wishing for a SUB300 Divingstar reissue! Please?


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

MIKEMD said:


> Fantastic response to this very special Aqualung SUB300. "More special editions in the future" sounds promising. Let's keep wishing for a SUB300 Divingstar reissue! Please?


SUB300T Divingstar reissue in a new collaboration with Poseidon Diving Systems, that would sell out in a heartbeat!

Or just do a 1200T Divingstar in collaboration with Poseidon, use this logo and call it an homage to the old 300T Divingstar Poseidon.

I would be happy either way!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Now the wait....

Thankfully it’s relatively short!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi everyone, thank you all for your great support over the years, we have never been so excited since the first DOXA SUB re-edition of 2001. We are overwhelmed and grateful ! and our special thanks go to Ty Alley who was able to reconnect Aqua Lug with DOXA again after 50 years.
> 
> Due to the special place this watch has in our hearts, and in the heart of every dive watch Enthusiast, Connaisseur and Collector, we wanted to give DOXA returning customers and vintage dive watch collectors who are close to DOXA, the privilege to acquire one of those 300 pieces before the official announcement is made on October 1st. by sending a private invitation email. Up till now, that is 1 hour after the first email was sent, more than half the edition has been pre-ordered.
> 
> The official announcement will be made tomorrow and the website will be updated accordingly.


Well, you didn't send emails to all of your loyal customers. I've bought five new Doxa's from you since 2002 and used to get emails from you but never received an email about this one. I only found out about it after they were all sold. Oh well, I guess I didn't need one anyway.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

70monte said:


> Well, you didn't send emails to all of your loyal customers. I've bought five new Doxa's from you since 2002 and used to get emails from you but never received an email about this one. I only found out about it after they were all sold. Oh well, I guess I didn't need one anyway.


Lotta people reported finding the emails in their spam/junk folders. Maybe yours ended up there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know what movement was used in this one? Was it the same COSC that was in the 300?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Genebe said:


> Does anyone know what movement was used in this one? Was it the same COSC that was in the 300?


Yes - From the 300 Pro Aqua Lung (Black Lung) technical information on the DOXA website, it looks to be the same COSC chronometer-grade ETA 2824-2 movement used in the SUB 300 50th

PRE-ORDER - SUB 300T "Black Lung" | doxawatches.com


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Waiting so impatiently for it to arrive lol. Can't wait to take it into the water.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone any idea when in November these are likely to ship ?


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I heard December shipping from most sources.


Dino7 said:


> Anyone any idea when in November these are likely to ship ?


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

trianglebrick said:


> I heard December shipping from most sources.


Doxa officially announced it's November.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Shipping is scheduled for late November to early December.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Only 3 full weeks left in November. Won't be long now!


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Man, the anticipation is killing me. I just recently got a vintage Sub 300 and am anxious to compare the two.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes the anticipation is killing me...


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

The final countdown begins.....


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you guys paid in full? Just the deposit? Will i get an email telling me i need to finish paying before it ships? Just dont want to delay anything lol.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

tacotom said:


> Have you guys paid in full? Just the deposit? Will i get an email telling me i need to finish paying before it ships? Just dont want to delay anything lol.


Just deposit. You will get an email to initiate final payment.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

...and guess what i just paid the balance on?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

lab-guy said:


> ...and guess what i just paid the balance on?


Same here. |> But I found it in my spam folder, so be sure to check it!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

lab-guy said:


> ...and guess what i just paid the balance on?


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Just received the email for final payment and yes it was in the spam folder


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't think I've ever been so pleased to pay for a watch...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just paid mine , the email said ready to ship so hopefully soon


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Paid..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Paid!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

All paid, my first Doxa and another watch purchased without actually seeing it first. Will I like it???/


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Paid!!!



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

Paid, i cant wait to see this bad boy next to my FF


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.
I wouldn't think to check the spam folder now. I would probably clean it at the end of next week


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

ataripower said:


> All paid, my first Doxa and another watch purchased without actually seeing it first. Will I like it???/


The 50th Professional was my first Doxa and I love it. Went out and bought 300T a month later And just paid balance on this.

You should be quite happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how long it will take to ship? If I paid now, would it get shipped straight away?

I will be leaving for the States in a week and not sure if I should get it sent here to Australia or wait till I get to the States.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooops double post


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Seems they’re doing payments in batches...i have to wait until tomorrow to pay for my watch.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm in the same situation!!


Michael


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I didn't get an email requesting final payment. I just sent Doxa a message to see what the deal is.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I didn’t get a payment email either


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

devlred said:


> Paid, i cant wait to see this bad boy next to my FF


I'm in the same situation but I don't think that this is a fair comparison. What FF do you have?

Michael


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Not really digging this, if we're doing "non-correct" reissues we might aswell get a SUB 300 Divingstar too.

Edit: Removed the picture (don't know if it's ok to post), but it was a screenshot from JasonHeaton's insta-story were he is wearing what looks like a new SUB 300 *Sharkhunter* Black Lung.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just paid for mine....cant wait


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

MTJO said:


> I'm in the same situation but I don't think that this is a fair comparison. What FF do you have?
> 
> Michael


I have the Classic Sport 45mm on Bracelet/straps and is my daily watch, the Doxa is supposed to fill the fun/weekend/beater spot.

My 1st Doxa and the only watch I ever bought before trying it first, i hope that its a good buy !!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

xhenke said:


> Not really digging this, if we're doing "non-correct" reissues we might aswell get a SUB 300 Divingstar too.


Great idea - I'm all for a SUB 300 DivingStar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Not having seen Jason's picture, I can only speculate, but there is history here...











xhenke said:


> Not really digging this, if we're doing "non-correct" reissues we might aswell get a SUB 300 Divingstar too.
> 
> Edit: Removed the picture (don't know if it's ok to post), but it was a screenshot from JasonHeaton's insta-story were he is wearing what looks like a new SUB 300 *Sharkhunter* Black Lung.


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Took 35 minutes on the phone with my cc company but payment finally went through just after midnight.


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Payment Posted!! Now the wait begins.....


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

lab-guy said:


> Not having seen Jason's picture, I can only speculate, but there is history here...
> 
> View attachment 12652595


I'll have to apologize for my accusations, I've never ever seen a black-lung SUB300 no-t searambler/sharkhunter so I did not think they existed.

However, it looked like the new Sharkhunter Jason was wearing has the same yellow/black logo as the new Professional. I would not mind more reissues if they're somewhat "correct" so I would prefer the black/white like on your old pieces.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Anybody else NOT get a final payment email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't received final payment email. Searched all folders several times...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

xhenke said:


> I'll have to apologize for my accusations, I've never ever seen a black-lung SUB300 no-t searambler/sharkhunter so I did not think they existed.
> 
> However, it looked like the new Sharkhunter Jason was wearing has the same yellow/black logo as the new Professional. I would not mind more reissues if they're somewhat "correct" so I would prefer the black/white like on your old pieces.


Hi xhenke - please could you post a link, I can't find the post showing Jason's photo of the Sharkhunter. Thanks!

I'd be very happy with any new SUB 300 Divingstar (even if there was not one in 1967) - even better with a Poseidon or Aqua Lung logo


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Des2471 said:


> Hi xhenke - please could you post a link, I can't find the post showing Jason's photo of the Sharkhunter. Thanks!
> 
> I'd be very happy with any new SUB 300 Divingstar (even if there was not one in 1967) - even better with a Poseidon or Aqua Lung logo


Check out Jason's instagram and his insta-story (by pressing his profile picture), the watch is visible on the second image.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dammit. Just looked at this yesterday. Sold out quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Haven't paid, missed the boat and jealous as hell.  Will have to live vicariously for now but poised to make the next run, the Aqualung co-branded 300T (yes, "T"). OK, well, hoping there will be one


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here it is










@jasonheaton


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not surprised. I mean if you think about it the BlackLung reissue sold out so quickly why not just continue down the path?

I've only seen maybe 2-3 WhiteLung Sharkhunters and I've pretty much only seen a single instance of a WhiteLung Searambler. Man, I'm not sure if I'd be in the market for a complete set . . . . maybe?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

YODAHAWK said:


> Anybody else NOT get a final payment email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

I haven't either. I ordered just before they sold out so my guess is they may be invoicing in chronological order.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Thevenin said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there goes more of my money. Dammit.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> I haven't either. I ordered just before they sold out so my guess is they may be invoicing in chronological order.


That's what I'm thinking also. I'm going to call the USA number today and get the scoop. Will let you guys know what I find out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG!! White Sharkie! *drool*


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

My Blacklung was just picked up by FedEx in Vienna, great tuesday suprise!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

I have tracking as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good luck with the FedEx tracking system; tried twice failed twice 
Still fantastic watches and part of me regrets not going for this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Received my tracking. Should be here Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Got the tracking number. Does anyone know how much Fedex charged for import duties on the 50th anniversary?


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine picked up as well


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> Got the tracking number. Does anyone know how much Fedex charged for import duties on the 50th anniversary?


I did not get charged for my 50th which was odd. I am not sure if Doxa covers it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

I have tracking as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Thursday...wooohooooo


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

FedEx is bringing mine too! Due here on Friday. Yippeeeee!! From Vienna to cold and wet London - that beautiful warm orange should warm up my mood !


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I just talked to Doxa USA and they said all final payment emails have been sent out. If you have not got yours I would call Doxa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> I did not get charged for my 50th which was odd. I am not sure if Doxa covers it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doxa takes the tax at payment point. A least they did for me

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

I paid the remaining balance on Saturday or Sunday but still didnt received either a tracking number or a notification that the watch was shipped, are everyone's watches who paid recently shipped?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine should be here tomorrow. I remember for the 50th anniversary they were shipped in waves it seemed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

devlred said:


> I paid the remaining balance on Saturday or Sunday but still didnt received either a tracking number or a notification that the watch was shipped, are everyone's watches who paid recently shipped?


Paid for mine but nothing yet. Trying to be patient

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

devlred said:


> I paid the remaining balance on Saturday or Sunday but still didnt received either a tracking number or a notification that the watch was shipped, are everyone's watches who paid recently shipped?


Same here. Patiently waiting for that tracking email...


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

Waiting is so haaaaaaard! I keep checking my email for a tracking number but nada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Anybody still not get the final payment emai? I even called yesterday to let them know and I still haven’t received it. And yes, I have checked my spam folder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

YODAHAWK said:


> Anybody still not get the final payment emai? I even called yesterday to let them know and I still haven't received it. And yes, I have checked my spam folder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that - waiting is really difficult...

Did you try contacting Andy? I've always found him really helpful in these sort of situations. I use the link

https://shop.doxawatches.com/contact-us/?v=79cba1185463

and click on LIVE CHAT NOW

I hope you soon get your payment request and watch!

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

YODAHAWK said:


> Anybody still not get the final payment emai? I even called yesterday to let them know and I still haven't received it. And yes, I have checked my spam folder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> double post


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Des2471 said:


> Sorry to hear that - waiting is really difficult...
> 
> Did you try contacting Andy? I've always found him really helpful in these sort of situations. I use the link
> 
> ...


Thanks Des for the tip. I did the chat and they say that att.net blocks their emails which is weird because I got my original email from them just fine. So, they are going to send my final payment email to another address. Thanks again for your help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

YODAHAWK said:


> Anybody still not get the final payment emai? I even called yesterday to let them know and I still haven't received it. And yes, I have checked my spam folder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could always send you my link :roll:


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

tacotom said:


> Waiting is so haaaaaaard! I keep checking my email for a tracking number but nada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I hear ya. Every time my phone buzzes, I get excited.

Still waiting though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't received email yet. Called Doxa this morning. Seems there are certain domains, like sbcglobal.net that are blocking the Doxa emails. I gave them my gmail address but I haven't seen the final payment email yet...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

24thMED said:


> I haven't received email yet. Called Doxa this morning. Seems there are certain domains, like sbcglobal.net that are blocking the Doxa emails. I gave them my gmail address but I haven't seen the final payment email yet...


Well, I gave them my work email and my gmail after they said att.net gets blocked also. And like you I have yet to see the final payment email also. Frustrating.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> Well, I gave them my work email and my gmail after they said att.net gets blocked also. And like you I have yet to see the final payment email also. Frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it doesn't show up tonight I think I will call them back and see if I can pay over the phone...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

24thMED said:


> If it doesn't show up tonight I think I will call them back and see if I can pay over the phone...


That's what Ian thinking also. Good luck my friend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> Well, I gave them my work email and my gmail after they said att.net gets blocked also. And like you I have yet to see the final payment email also. Frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it doesn't show up tonight I think I will call them back and see if I can pay over the phone...


----------



## Jayk558 (Mar 19, 2013)

Received the email Friday and could not make payment due to being sold out. The notice on the page said to wait till Monday. Well Monday morning it changed to Wednesday. A few hours later it said Friday. Sent a dm and was told their system had crashed not to worry. Well I Am still worried.(some no email others with tracking) Anybody else in the same boat?
I was finally able to pay Friday the 17th and received my should be here Wednesday.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Jayk558 said:


> Received the email Friday and could not make payment due to being sold out. The notice on the page said to wait till Monday. Well Monday morning it changed to Wednesday. A few hours later it said Friday. Sent a dm and was told their system had crashed not to worry. Well I Am still worried.(some no email others with tracking) Anybody else in the same boat?
> View attachment 12659401


Thanks for the info. Something is definitely amiss.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I paid for mine on Monday as I missed the earlier payment option but so far no tracking number. As far as I'm concerned Doxa have done a good job of keeping people informed and moving the process along quickly.

By comparison, I waited 9 months for my Omega Speedy Tuesday from when it was first reserved, and it was about 2 months from when the first watches started being released, until I received a call that my watch was ready to pick up, so compared to that the Doxa experience has been great so far :-!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

@pascs good to know.
I also paid on Monday and no tracking so far.

Just waiting patiently.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I paid Monday and I'm still waiting for shipping notification too.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I paid Saturday but still no shipping notification , hopefully soon !


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

So clode...


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine has arrived to my local Fedex already a few miles away but in the travel history it said "package not due for delivery"
When I called and asked the meaning of it they said its sent by economy delivery and will not be delivered before the scheduled delivery date. That sucks....


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is supposed to be here today by 10:30. It is at the local fedex site. Sorry others are having to wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Dan01 said:


> Mine is supposed to be here today by 10:30. It is at the local fedex site. Sorry others are having to wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those of us who have a long wait would like to see pictures my friend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

look forward to the wrist shots


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I will post some for sure. I have a nice new nato I will put it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Yet another homer in from Doxa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG!! Awaysome. Congrats guys!!

It looks superb. That logo is badass!!

Now it will be even harder to wait for mine.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Some ambitious new owner should start a Black Lung Roll Call thread.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I purchased a black lung reservation spot for $500, then I was sent the link by the guy and I finished the final payment using my credit card, it's possible I just bought someone a very nice Christmas present! Ha


orangeface said:


> Some ambitious new owner should start a Black Lung Roll Call thread.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

trianglebrick said:


> I purchased a black lung reservation spot for $500, then I was sent the link by the guy and I finished the final payment using my credit card, it's possible I just bought someone a very nice Christmas present! Ha


Glad you got one in the end 

Mine had one order number for the deposit , then when I followed the link for the final payment the confirmation email said a different order number ! 
Anyway I'm sure they will ship to the address the credit card used to make final payment is registered at , otherwise they will have a lot of charge backs


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dino7 said:


> Glad you got one in the end
> 
> Mine had one order number for the deposit , then when I followed the link for the final payment the confirmation email said a different order number !
> Anyway I'm sure they will ship to the address the credit card used to make final payment is registered at , otherwise they will have a lot of charge backs


That's because you made a new checkout from the Doxa shop. This was the same on the SUB 300 50th purchase as well, and I don't remember anyone saying they didn't get their watches.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Already a Blacklung on Watchrcon for sale 3000.00 he stated he would pay the PayPal fees.....isn't he generous!


El Loco Norwegian said:


> That's because you made a new checkout from the Doxa shop. This was the same on the SUB 300 50th purchase as well, and I don't remember anyone saying they didn't get their watches.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

The wait is absolutely killing me lol.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone that paid on Monday received the shipping information?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

ripper said:


> Has anyone that paid on Monday received the shipping information?


I paid on Saturday and have not received a shipping notice. Hoping it arrives before next Thursday...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> I paid on Saturday and have not received a shipping notice. Hoping it arrives before next Thursday...


I wish somebody from Doxa would come on here and explain what is going on to allay everyone's anxiety. I still haven't gotten the final payment email. Will try and pay over the phone today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> I paid on Saturday and have not received a shipping notice. Hoping it arrives before next Thursday...


Same here , they said they would be shipped in order received , not sure if that is when the deposit was paid or the final payment though ? As if it was final payment I don't think anyone could have paid before Saturday .


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , they said they would be shipped in order received , not sure if that is when the deposit was paid or the final payment though ? As if it was final payment I don't think anyone could have paid before Saturday .


I think it's in the order that the deposit was received. I was pretty fast to order (within the first hour or so) and mine was shipped.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> I think it's in the order that the deposit was received. I was pretty fast to order (within the first hour or so) and mine was shipped.


Dam, I was pretty much the last order before it went out of stock. Looks like ill be waiting a while

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> I think it's in the order that the deposit was received. I was pretty fast to order (within the first hour or so) and mine was shipped.


That would make sense , I saw they had sold over half of the 300 before I ordered mine , so a bit more waiting for it to ship then !


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

That would make sense unless someone that had an early deposit waits three or four weeks to make a final payment. Would Doxa then wait to ship my watch that I've made final payment on until that person makes his final payment? I would hope not.


TripleCalendar said:


> I think it's in the order that the deposit was received. I was pretty fast to order (within the first hour or so) and mine was shipped.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I just talked to Andy and he said they have been ha Ingrid problems with their ordering system due to everyone wanting to pay at the same time. Any way I finally found the the right page to make my final payment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

Delivered yesterday  love it!


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure I would be setting my new blacklung on a piece of granite to take the pictures, although I guess that would create a more vintage look rather quickly. Ha i'm just jealous I don't have mine yet! QUOTE=venom550pm;44577493]Delivered yesterday  love it!
View attachment 12663413
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Man, the anticipation is killing me. Slowly. Surely.

Anyone confirm whether the diving knife came with it?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

The watch is fantastic - mine arrived today. Will take some photos as soon as I can. 

The DOXA Aqua Lung diving knife doesn't come with it. I checked with DOXA - it'll be available for sale separately by Aqua Lung, but not yet on their website.


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get one off the waitlist. Paid and ordered mine Friday.


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

TimmyBoston said:


> I was lucky enough to get one off the waitlist. Paid and ordered mine Friday.


Congrats! Glad you got a chance to grab one of these. It's been weird to see some hit the resale market so quickly.


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I paid Monday.....no shipping info yet...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Watching Jaws...looks like Hooper used an Aqua Lung breathing unit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Curious if those who paid a week ago have gotten their tracking info yet. I paid this last Friday and still waiting for mine. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

YODAHAWK said:


> Curious if those who paid a week ago have gotten their tracking info yet. I paid this last Friday and still waiting for mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid the final invoice on Thursday 16, and got tracking info today. ETA to Norway is Friday.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

YODAHAWK said:


> Watching Jaws...looks like Hooper used an Aqua Lung breathing unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's encouraging. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my tracking finally , should be here Thursday


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooo it's well worth the wait


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I paid the final invoice on Thursday 16, and got tracking info today. ETA to Norway is Friday.


I paid on Monday 13th and no tracking. 
Anyone in this same situation?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

ripper said:


> I paid on Monday 13th and no tracking.
> Anyone in this same situation?


Same paid 13 Nov, still no tracking. Helpdesk replied not sure when ship. Still sorting.

Don't they practise first in first out basis?


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I paid my final invoice last Monday and still nothing, they must be shipping them in the order your reservation was made, so even though we paid early, don't think I will receive mine for sometime, since I was one of the last ones to reserve a spot. QUOTE=ripper;44600507]I paid on Monday 13th and no tracking. 
Anyone in this same situation?[/QUOTE]


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

In the meantime easing my pain through this


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

YODAHAWK said:


> Curious if those who paid a week ago have gotten their tracking info yet. I paid this last Friday and still waiting for mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid just after midnight last Monday. The site would not let me pay any earlier. No tracking number yet.


----------



## Jayk558 (Mar 19, 2013)

YODAHAWK said:


> Curious if those who paid a week ago have gotten their tracking info yet. I paid this last Friday and still waiting for mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was finally able to pay Friday the 17th and received my tracking today (Monday) should be here Wednesday.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I paid the final invoice on Thursday 16, and got tracking info today. ETA to Norway is Friday.


I paid on the 13th and i still have no tracking info.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> I paid on the 13th and i still have no tracking info.


I paid on 11th and nothing here! Doxa live chat support were also next to useless

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

They basically said to me it'll ship soon. Not really that impressed so far considering its been a week since payment.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> They basically said to me it'll ship soon. Not really that impressed so far considering its been a week since payment.


I agree. They have had my money for 10 days now and not a single update. Pretty crap customer service. I hope this is not a sign of things to come.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

ataripower said:


> I agree. They have had my money for 10 days now and not a single update. Pretty crap customer service. I hope this is not a sign of things to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Take a trip over to the MKII forum. That'll make you feel better. You think 10 days is bad, MKII has had people's money for more than 5 years!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

TripleCalendar said:


> Take a trip over to the MKII forum. That'll make you feel better. You think 10 days is bad, MKII has had people's money for more than 5 years!


Ha! Good point, it's all relative....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> Take a trip over to the MKII forum. That'll make you feel better. You think 10 days is bad, MKII has had people's money for more than 5 years!


I wouldn't mind if it was just my deposit but why take the balance if your not going to ship it to me for weeks!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

ataripower said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was just my deposit but why take the balance if your not going to ship it to me for weeks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Pretty much my point of view - if you're ready to ask for full payment than I expect the product to be ready to ship....

Anyway, hope the watch is worth the wait.


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I completed my payment transaction on 11/13 and got shipping info yesterday. ETA tomorrow 11/22 to St. Petersburg, FL!! Hopefully everyone else gets their shipping info updates soon!!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

TripleCalendar said:


> Take a trip over to the MKII forum. That'll make you feel better. You think 10 days is bad, MKII has had people's money for more than 5 years!


Well, true, but I have yet to see such a detailed and refined work on the case, dial, hands, bracelet, at, not only that price point, but easily double that. So that's there as well.

It is not "waiting" with MKII, it's completely forgetting about it, to remember some day


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A simple email from Doxa to say what is the cause of the delay would certainly be appreciated. 

I'm used to waiting for something to ship as where I live at the moment everything takes double the time to arrive anyway, especially if it comes by post and have once received a Christmas card in March :-d


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm waiting too. Paid on the 11th. I guess they are shipping in the order deposits were made.


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Got tracking number this morning (paid on the 13th).


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Magnus said:


> I'm waiting too. Paid on the 11th. I guess they are shipping in the order deposits were made.


That'd be pretty silly imo...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

nsx_23 said:


> That'd be pretty silly imo...


Silly, but true. Just got it confirmed from Doxa...


I guess I can stop checking my email every 2minutes now.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

YODAHAWK said:


> That's what I'm thinking also. I'm going to call the USA number today and get the scoop. Will let you guys know what I find out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they say "no comment?" (Regarding the Searambler and Sharkhunter Black Lung launches)


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Magnus said:


> Silly, but true. Just got it confirmed from Doxa...
> 
> 
> I guess I can stop checking my email every 2minutes now. [/
> ...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Tracking info received! Finally...|>


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> Tracking info received! Finally...|>


Congrats? How many days ago did you make the final payment?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got my tracking finally. ETA Friday

Well I think our message sent across and push them work harder.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

YODAHAWK said:


> Congrats? How many days ago did you make the final payment?


Final payment made on the 11th.


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Final payment done 17th september. Tracking number received today. 
INCOMIIIIING!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Did they say "no comment?" (Regarding the Searambler and Sharkhunter Black Lung launches)


I answered my own question. Emailed Doxa and they said no plans for any more Black Lung versions. That'll make this one even more desirable.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

areina82 said:


> Final payment done 17th september. Tracking number received today.
> INCOMIIIIING!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Hopefully they leveraged some more help from their elves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

I made my final payment on November 13th, received the watch on the 16th. I reserved the watch at 12:01am on October 1st. Waiting is all relative.....I'm still waiting for Speedy Tuesday from Omega!!!! o|


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

YODAHAWK said:


> So if somebody hasn't made their final payment all the people behind them have to wait for their watch? Doesn't make any sense.


Indeed...creates a backlog for no good reason.

I got a tracking number last night...should arrive tomorrow according to fedex.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

For those that still wait for tracking no. I got info from Doxa CS that - the 5800-numbered orders should be dispatched this week, or early next.

Fingers crossed 

Edit: mine was sent today. Just received tracking.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

ripper said:


> For those that still wait for tracking no. I got info from Doxa CS that - the 5800-numbered orders should be dispatched this week, or early next.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Edit: mine was sent today. Just received tracking.


Just got my tracking also. Happy Black Friday indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone chime in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and I paid Monday morning 9AM November 13, can anyone shine in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and my deposit payment was made September 30 about 8 PM invoice number 5201 I still don't have any tracking information and no watch ha!


YODAHAWK said:


> Just got my tracking also. Happy Black Friday indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

My invoice was 5871 and just got my tracking number an hour ago (my original reservation number was 5310), and looks like I should get it on Monday :-!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

trianglebrick said:


> Can anyone chime in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and I paid Monday morning 9AM November 13, can anyone shine in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and my deposit payment was made September 30 about 8 PM invoice number 5201 I still don't have any tracking information and no watch ha!


Deposit #5221
Final payment #5930
Dispatched Nov. 20 - delivered by FedEx today in Norway at 2:47PM local time.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

trianglebrick said:


> Can anyone chime in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and I paid Monday morning 9AM November 13, can anyone shine in on what their final payment invoice number was mine was 5888 and my deposit payment was made September 30 about 8 PM invoice number 5201 I still don't have any tracking information and no watch ha!


Mine was 5214/5977 respectively. Paid on 11/17 got tracking today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Got tracking now. Wohoo!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

So much for fedexs schedule delivery date...originally was supposed to be delivered on Friday by 12pm, but I checked the tracking number late afternoon and the watch is halfway across the otherside of the world....

It is now on a round the world tour lol.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

nsx_23 said:


> So much for fedexs schedule delivery date...originally was supposed to be delivered on Friday by 12pm, but I checked the tracking number late afternoon and the watch is halfway across the otherside of the world....
> 
> It is now on a round the world tour lol.


Welcome to the world of FedEx!
Last month I sat in all day waiting for my searambler due to be delivered before 1730. When this time passed I called only to find it hadn't even left the airport making the stated delivery date pointless!
This said it was well worth the wait









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

adg31 said:


> Welcome to the world of FedEx!
> Last month I sat in all day waiting for my searambler due to be delivered before 1730. When this time passed I called only to find it hadn't even left the airport making the stated delivery date pointless!
> This said it was well worth the wait
> 
> ...


I hope its worth the wait. Just seems weird to me that my watch needs to go round the world before reaching me, and why bother providing a scheduled delivery time if its going to be wildly inaccurate lol.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

nsx_23 said:


> I hope its worth the wait. Just seems weird to me that my watch needs to go round the world before reaching me, and why bother providing a scheduled delivery time if its going to be wildly inaccurate lol.


I'm sure it will be worth the wait- the Black Lung looks fantastic. I think FedEx do it just to give you hope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

nsx_23 said:


> So much for fedexs schedule delivery date...originally was supposed to be delivered on Friday by 12pm, but I checked the tracking number late afternoon and the watch is halfway across the otherside of the world....
> 
> It is now on a round the world tour lol.


My 300 AL was delivered at 2:47 PM on the specified date, and it was to be 'delivered before 6 PM'. So I am very happy with FedEx.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine was left in a recycling bin by FedEx , said didn't require a signature ! For the price of the watch I would have thought Doxa would have required it be signed for - good job I'm honest


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Mine was left in a recycling bin by FedEx , said didn't require a signature ! For the price of the watch I would have thought Doxa would have required it be signed for - good job I'm honest


Thanks. Now I'll be irrationally paranoid until I get the watch in hand.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Gee2789 said:


> Thanks. Now I'll be irrationally paranoid until I get the watch in hand.


I changed the delivery option on mine to pick it up at the FedEx facility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

ripper said:


> For those that still wait for tracking no. I got info from Doxa CS that - the 5800-numbered orders should be dispatched this week, or early next.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Edit: mine was sent today. Just received tracking.


So I've got a 5400 number order and still nothing! I feel like I'm the only one around here that hasn't gotten the tracking number yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

My original pre-order invoice number is 5235, and I still haven't received an email asking for the remainder payment. From what I've read, others with higher original invoice numbers have already paid the balance and have received a tracking number.

This is frustrating to say the least, and Doxa won't return any of my inquiries.


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

My number is 5340. Received shipping last week. Delivery date of 11/24. Problem with invoice in customs. Delayed with no new delivery date. I checked this morning and it is supposed to be delivered today. I'm out of town until Tuesday...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

clouser said:


> My original pre-order invoice number is 5235, and I still haven't received an email asking for the remainder payment. From what I've read, others with higher original invoice numbers have already paid the balance and have received a tracking number.
> 
> This is frustrating to say the least, and Doxa won't return any of my inquiries.


Did you try the chat session? That is how I finally got my final payment link. I had to have them send it to another email address. It took me a week but I finally got it. It does become frustrating.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

tacotom said:


> So I've got a 5400 number order and still nothing! I feel like I'm the only one around here that hasn't gotten the tracking number yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I haven't received anything either. You're not alone 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

24thMED said:


> My number is 5340. Received shipping last week. Delivery date of 11/24. Problem with invoice in customs. Delayed with no new delivery date. I checked this morning and it is supposed to be delivered today. I'm out of town until Tuesday...


I'm in the same spot. No change since Thursday morning:


Date/Time 
Activity Location 11/23/2017 - Thursday 
 3:30 amClearance in progressMEMPHIS, TN


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Still Ticking said:


> I'm in the same spot. No change since Thursday morning:
> 
> 
> Date/Time ActivityLocation11/23/2017 - Thursday  3:30 amClearance in progressMEMPHIS, TN


I checked my delivery status, and saw that it said "not cleared for delivery" on the tracking - that was the day before delivery - the 23rd. Next day it was delivered, and when I opened it, I saw the warranty card was dated Nov 24 2017 - the date of delivery. I wonder if your watches that are in "clearing", may be waiting for the date to arrive that is the warranty date? I just found it odd that they had dated the warranty card the exact date it was delivered.


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Original order #53** with final payment #59** chiming in. Payment is confirmed but no tracking. Pretty nice to see so many pictures of them in the wild. Can't wait!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

YODAHAWK said:


> Did you try the chat session? That is how I finally got my final payment link. I had to have them send it to another email address. It took me a week but I finally got it. It does become frustrating.


Ariel was kind enough to contact Doxa for me to see what was going on. They're having problems with my email host (sbc), so their emails weren't going through to my email address. We got it worked out, and I made the final payment yesterday afternoon.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

It has arrived! I'm blown away so far....really does feel like a vintage watch!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

nsx_23 said:


> It has arrived! I'm blown away so far....really does feel like a vintage watch!


Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Got my tracking number in today, should be delivered by the 29th! Woo Hoo!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Things are really heating up now!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

AbsolutBD said:


> Got my tracking number in today, should be delivered by the 29th! Woo Hoo!


Same here. Wednesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12688035
> 
> 
> View attachment 12688065
> ...


Wow, is this for real? That's insane!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

AbsolutBD said:


> Wow, is this for real? That's insane!


I can see this a few years down the road but this seems a bit much. Although the vintage one went for a huge sum last month on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol should have bought two. I'm really enjoying mine...definitely will hold onto it

Anyone tried fitting an isofrane on their sub? I'm looking for a rubber dive strap.


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Still Ticking said:


> I'm in the same spot. No change since Thursday morning:
> 
> 
> Date/Time ActivityLocation11/23/2017 - Thursday  3:30 amClearance in progressMEMPHIS, TN


A week later and my tracking looks just like it did on the 23rd. I am nervous (and I don't even brive a dus).


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Still Ticking said:


> A week later and my tracking looks just like it did on the 23rd. I am nervous (and I don't even brive a dus).


After eight days MIA it showed up. Thanks to Andy for chasing it down. I was not getting anywhere tracking it down.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

For those still waiting, I preordered mine 2 days after the email offer and paid the day after the final cost email. I received my tracking and watch this past week, it was #211.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Another post in Instagram showing the Sharkhunter version.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Thevenin said:


> Another post in Instagram showing the Sharkhunter version.


Oh wow!! :O


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Thevenin said:


> Another post in Instagram showing the Sharkhunter version.
> 
> 
> 
> > He's at it again:


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Is Doxa going to introduce Sharkhunter Aqua Lung in 2018? And then Searambler Black Lung? Well thats interesting


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

leong33 said:


> Is Doxa going to introduce Sharkhunter Aqua Lung in 2018? And then Searambler Black Lung? Well thats interesting


Jason Heaton, writes for Gear Patrol (Googled  )
so I'd say there is a reeeeeally good chance of a Sharkhunter model coming out! Let's hope I'll have funds for that model  If I could I'd make a collection of the AL models


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

The logo looks much better on the orange. I don't like it at all on the Sharkhunter.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

TripleCalendar said:


> The logo looks much better on the orange. I don't like it at all on the Sharkhunter.


I agree! The only thing that makes it cool right now is the extremely limited numbers out there.

And do I spy a third date font version here?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Just thought it is either a prototype or a modded watch. But who would mod one of the newer 300's? I'm leaning towards prototype.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> The logo looks much better on the orange. I don't like it at all on the Sharkhunter.


The Searambler would look good with the black and yellow logo.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> The Searambler would look good with the black and yellow logo.











Indeed it would!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!



TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12714815
> 
> 
> Indeed it would!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12714815
> 
> 
> Indeed it would!


I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

El Loco Norwegian and TripleCalendar, that is fantastic! Goodness, Doxa should take your idea and produce that watch.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> Lol should have bought two. I'm really enjoying mine...definitely will hold onto it
> 
> Anyone tried fitting an isofrane on their sub? I'm looking for a rubber dive strap.


Here you go
I like this better than the BOR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thevenin said:


> Another post in Instagram showing the Sharkhunter version.


Would this be a 'Re-issue' - has the Sharkhunter had a yellow Aqualung logo in the past? I've only seen it with a white outline before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> The Searambler would look good with the black and yellow logo.


Did you get a free watch for this suggestion?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12714815
> 
> 
> Indeed it would!


And the mock up.. perfect


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Did you get a free watch for this suggestion?


Sadly, no. I think this model may already have been "in the pipeline" when I made the comment. Neither did I get a free 300 50th when I was the first person on this forum to post about the release. And I didn't get a free Black Lung when I correctly identified it from their "blacked-out" teaser (in this post - look it up). Nor did I get a free Poseidon when I correctly identified that watch from their teaser.

I am starting to think that Doxa doesn't give out free watches to people on this forum.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Sadly, no. I think this model may already have been "in the pipeline" when I made the comment. Neither did I get a free 300 50th when I was the first person on this forum to post about the release. And I didn't get a free Black Lung when I correctly identified it from their "blacked-out" teaser (in this post - look it up). Nor did I get a free Poseidon when I correctly identified that watch from their teaser.
> 
> I am starting to think that Doxa doesn't give out free watches to people on this forum.


Not unless your names jason Heaton


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Not unless your names jason Heaton


Lol. Exactly. That guy has some serious connections at Doxa.


----------

